
TransferWise launches ‘Borderless’ banking account - moat
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/22/borderless-banking/amp/
======
dragonsh
This company is a privacy nightmare asking people's selfie with a social
security number or passport or national id card in it, the most creepy company
ever encountered. So for saving $5-10 you hand them data which they use to
make $20 and there is no recourse once opened account with them. Small
remittance agents are far better. Company is just riding on VC money otherwise
nothing unique in its offering. This company being U.K. based think every
country is U.K., where personal data privacy doesn't matter as they don't
follow European personal data privacy laws.

~~~
mdotk
On the contrary I've used multiple international money exchangers and
Transferwise gives me my exchanged money the quickest and with the best rates
by far.

~~~
dragonsh
In U.K. or Asia? You might have used others but transferwise is the most
creepy for personal data privacy. It's not even low level PCI compliant.

